#ubuntu-au 2011-06-13
<benonsoftware> <head_victim> With the team reporting do you want 1 or 2pm again sorry?
<head_victim> 1 if that suits I have a few things to do here just now
<benonsoftware> sure see you there
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Is it one o'clock AEST or Brisbande time?
<head_victim> Should be the same I just want to tee up a coffee and I was going to start
<head_victim> somethinginteres was also going to drop by
<benonsoftware> ok
<head_victim> So I was hoping to train you both at the same time
<benonsoftware> good idea
<head_victim> If he doesn't show in a few mins we'll just start anyway
<benonsoftware> Fine with me
<benonsoftware> Ready to start? :)
<head_victim> Yep just sat back down
<head_victim> Ok
<head_victim> So the basic concept of team reports is to have a concise, easy to read summary of the goings on of all the Ubuntu Teams.
<benonsoftware> Sure
<head_victim> The Loco Council really like seeing them from locos and it helps towards approval
<head_victim> Have you read over past ones to get a bit of a feel?
<benonsoftware> Yes.
<benonsoftware> A bit
<head_victim> Cool, so really it's a very basic bullet point list
<head_victim> You have to create a separate page for each month
<benonsoftware> Got it
<head_victim> And you have to link them all in so that the reports run correctly.
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports
<head_victim> That's where I'll start
<benonsoftware> I see we are behind
<benonsoftware> On it
<head_victim> Yeah it's one of those "I keep meaning to do it" things that's why I was asking for some volunteers to help out :)
<head_victim> So the easiest way to do what we need is to simply copy the one before it
<benonsoftware> Happy to help
<benonsoftware> Ok
<head_victim> So I will do April as an example for you and then I will help you with May is that ok?
<benonsoftware> Sure, great!
<head_victim> So the easiest way is to simply copy March, to do so I open up the march page and then click on the more actions list and select copy page.
<benonsoftware> Smart.
<head_victim> You'll see this yourself when you do May's one but basically it asks you for the new page name and the reason for copying.
<benonsoftware> Just to let you know if I disappare that means I'll be a min cos of my connection
<head_victim> So I just fill in and change March to April and give the reascon of "creating a new month's report" or something similar
<head_victim> No worries mate
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports/11/April
<head_victim> So now that is aprils
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<head_victim> Except it's showing all March's details
<benonsoftware> Yes
<head_victim> So now what I do is I go back over the team for the month and see what I can find out about what happened.
<benonsoftware> Ok. Would I just look at the logs?
<benonsoftware> and the mailing list?
<head_victim> I usually check out the loco.u.c page, the mailing list and the meeting details
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au is a good page for reports
<head_victim> From there you can go and look at the "past events" 
<benonsoftware> Sure thing. On it
<head_victim> And also if you click on the "meetings" tab right at the top it will show you all the upcoming meetings for all teams, this doesn't help muhch except there is a "past meetings" button on that page as well
<benonsoftware> Ok
<head_victim> From there you can look through the list and see the details for the Ubuntu Australia Team meetings, I'll go back and find April's one
<benonsoftware> Found May's
<benonsoftware> Here's April's http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/42/detail/
<head_victim> That's it
<head_victim> It looks a bit bare because that's when we were transitioning from the wiki page to the loco.u.c page
<benonsoftware> Not many items :)
<head_victim> It refers you back to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings and under previous meetings it refers you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings/2011April12
<benonsoftware> Have it
<head_victim> You won't have to do this in future as from now on we're using loco.u.c exclusively just to make things easier
<benonsoftware> It is a bit easy there
<head_victim> Yep, fingers crossed they are also going to move the team reports to loco.u.c sometime (it's planned just not sure when it's going to be developed) so that will make it even easier
<benonsoftware> Question: What is RC?
<head_victim> RT or RC?
<benonsoftware> RT
<benonsoftware> From the items
<head_victim> !rt
<lubotu2> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<head_victim> Nah that's not it sorry was being lazy
<head_victim> Bascially RT stnads for "Request Tracker" which is the system Canonical use to get support jobs done
<head_victim> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Request_Tracker
<head_victim> Hey somethinginteres 
<somethinginteres> head_victim: Hey
<head_victim> We're mid april
<head_victim> somethinginteres: so you can catch up http://paste.ubuntu.com/625599/
<head_victim> benonsoftware: so at the moment we're trying to get Canonical to update the shared drupal server we use to host ubuntu.com.au on
<somethinginteres> head_victim: reading now
<head_victim> To do this the team contact (in this case me) has to submit a request to the Ubuntu RT for them to look at and work on.
<benonsoftware> Sorry my internet had shut down
<head_victim> THat's ok what was the last line?
<benonsoftware> <head_victim> Nah that's not it sorry was being lazy
<benonsoftware> That was the last lne
<head_victim> benonsoftware:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/625604/
<somethinginteres> head_victim: No mention of the release parties held in April?
<head_victim> somethinginteres: we're working on updating april now
<benonsoftware> Ok thanks
<head_victim> We'd just started that
<somethinginteres> head_victim: ah, ok no worries I thought you'd just -finished- April :) 
<head_victim> somethinginteres: nope, we've just copied the page and now we're trawling for data
<head_victim> So the Topic log at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings/2011April12 states 7 people attended the meeting and I chaired the meeting
<head_victim> So to summarise this in the team report I will go and update april's page now
<benonsoftware> Ok
<head_victim> Do you both know how to put links in the wikis?
<benonsoftware> Sure [[http://google.com.au|Google]]
<somethinginteres> yeah
<head_victim> Exactly, also simply putting JaredNorris will link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JaredNorris
<somethinginteres> head_victim: just like that, no other formating?
<benonsoftware> It doesn't work for me
<head_victim> So the meeting point the in the team report I have just updated to " [[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings/2011April12|April Meeting]] - Regular Team Meeting held 12th April, chaired by JaredNorris and attended by 7 team members."
<head_victim> benonsoftware: it only works when there is double capitalisation I think
<head_victim> So AustralianTeam work would but australianteam wouldn't
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<benonsoftware> How many was there last night?
<head_victim> So that's the meeting information done, that's the one thing that should be there EVERY month, if we don't hold a meeting in any month we should probably make a notation as to if there was a reason for that
<benonsoftware> Do you want me to start May's?
<head_victim> Hold on, we'll get through april's first and then I'll discuss how to link it all
<head_victim> The linking is the hard part
<head_victim> Which isn't that hard but yeah
<benonsoftware> Ok
<head_victim> We had 9 last night
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<head_victim> So looking at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au/events/history we can see there were a number of release parties and a translation jam held in April.
<benonsoftware> That's good to hear.
<head_victim> So as a quick summary I would add "[[http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/817/detail/|Ubuntu Global Jam]] - A Translation Jam was held online for our LoCo in the team. We had 5 people all work towards translating enAU - details of activities available [[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Translation|the wiki organisation page]]" to the april team report page
<benonsoftware> Ok
<head_victim> Sorry
<head_victim> Ok added the release party info
<head_victim> Took longer than expected
<head_victim> If you refresh the page you'll see the changes
<benonsoftware> See it.
<head_victim> So we've updated the meeting information, check out loco.u.c for events now we need to check the mailing list
<head_victim> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/ is a good easy place to quickly check the history by month
<benonsoftware> OkThanks
<head_victim> There's nothing really major at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2011-April/thread.html that really warrants adding to the team report in my opinion
<benonsoftware> Just mainly the parties
<head_victim> Pretty much, which we've already covered.
<head_victim> So all that's left to check is the website - www.ubuntu.com.au
<head_victim> Not much activity their either for April so I'd basically be saying April is done.
<benonsoftware> Is there a difference from u.com.au then u.org.au ?
<head_victim> It's the same just a different tld
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<benonsoftware> Be back in a min
<head_victim> No worries
<head_victim> somethinginteres: following ok?
<somethinginteres> head_victim: yep, so far so good
<head_victim> COol, none of this is really that hard it's just a matter of getting it done a few times.
<benonsoftware> Back sorry. Fixing the DVD player for my brother
<head_victim> I will write up a wiki page, sort of a ToDo list for team reports based on todays session so you can refer to it later on as well 
<benonsoftware> Thanks for that
<benonsoftware> What's the URL
<head_victim> When I've written it I'll let you know :)
<benonsoftware> Sorry. :( ok
<head_victim> Ok, so lets pretend it's the last week of April and we've gotten the report to that stage. The last thing we do is email the mailing list and ask if anyone else has anything to add and give a link to it so they can add information if required
<benonsoftware> Got it
<head_victim> We'll pretend that happened an no one had any feedback (don't be shocked if no one has anything to add it just means you've done a good job organising the details)
<benonsoftware> Thats fine
<somethinginteres> head_victim: Cool
<head_victim> So this is where it gets tricky in that you have to remember which goes where
<benonsoftware> What do you mean?
<head_victim> So now we need to update the "current" to reflect April
<benonsoftware> Sorry?
<head_victim> If you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports/Current you will see March
<benonsoftware> Ok got it now
<head_victim> This is where they pull the reports from so it needs to be kept up to daye.
<benonsoftware> Don't tell me how to do it yet. :)
<head_victim> So if you have a look at that page in raw text https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports/Current?action=raw you will see it only contains 1 line of data
<benonsoftware> <<Include(AustralianTeam/TeamReports/11/March)>>
<benonsoftware>  like this?
<head_victim> Yes, but now we want to make it say april
<benonsoftware> Can I do it?
<head_victim> So all you need to do is edit it to <<Include(AustralianTeam/TeamReports/11/April)>> 
<head_victim> Sure
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<head_victim> Do you both understand how <<Includes>> work?
<benonsoftware> Sure
<benonsoftware> Finished
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I belive so, yeah. It includes the data from the referenced page?
<head_victim> Yes, you can list as many as you want and it will just include each of the pages, we only want 1 for this purpose though
<benonsoftware> Sure
<somethinginteres> head_victim: how would you change it at the link you provided? Or do you edit it at the normal wiki screen? 
<head_victim> somethinginteres: you can't I was just showing you it so you could both see it because you can't both edit at the same time
<somethinginteres> head_victim: OK, sure
<head_victim> So now when you go to the main page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports you will see that it's updated to have aprils information
<head_victim> Don't be worried if you see internal server errors, once you use the wiki a bit you'll get used to them. They're meant to be updating the moinmoin so it works better and hopefully they include xapian which is meant to reduce the number of these errors on the search pages (hint hint bradm ;) )
<benonsoftware> I get it ever time I edit
<head_victim> Yeah, that's the main issue at the moment. It still seems to save all the changes though
<benonsoftware> I just remove #preview
<head_victim> Ok so that's April completely done.
<benonsoftware> May time now?
<head_victim> Yep
<benonsoftware> You making the page?
<head_victim> So I'm not sure how you 2 can work it, whether it's just a case of whoever gets to it first for that month does it or if you email each other or talk on IRC, whatever suits you both best really
<benonsoftware> Email or IRC maybe?
<benonsoftware> somethinginteres: What about you?
<somethinginteres> benonsoftware: IRC or email works fine for me :) It can be a monthly race. 
<benonsoftware> What is your email then?
<head_victim> Hah as long as you talk to each other I don't mind how it happens just let me know if there are any problems I can help with
<benonsoftware> Ok
<head_victim> benonsoftware & somethinginteres if you're trading emails probably better to do it in a private message otherwise log bots can trawl for them to spam
<somethinginteres> benonsoftware: wiki.ubuntu.com/SamLymn - on there. (I love that I can do that now :P)
<head_victim> somethinginteres: or just that, works well doesn't it :)
<benonsoftware> Have it
<somethinginteres> benonsoftware: you can PM yours if you want
<benonsoftware> Mine's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/benny
<benonsoftware> How do I PM?
<head_victim> What client are you using? Xchat?
<somethinginteres> benonsoftware: no worries, got it :)
<benonsoftware> PChat
<somethinginteres> benonsoftware: not sure with Pchat. Xchat it's just a matter of right click and "open dialog" 
<head_victim> Hmm Pchat is new to me as well
<benonsoftware> Same inscrutions as XChat here
<head_victim> Ah there you go then 
<head_victim> Ok, well does one of you want to work on May and the other start June?
<benonsoftware> Ill start June
<somethinginteres> benonsoftware: OK, let's see how I go 
<head_victim> I'll just hover in here in case you have questions
<benonsoftware> Good luck
<head_victim> Don't be too scared of making an error, we can always revert it back to a previously saved version
<head_victim> And I get email updates anytime anyone changes anything on the AustralianTeam wiki page :D
<somethinginteres> head_victim: when you say the best way is to copy the report before it is that matter of editing the previous page copying the contents and pasting or is there a more elegant solution?
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Do I send a message to the mailing list for June?
<head_victim> I go to the previous month and click on the "more actions" and then "copy page"
<head_victim> I'd probably wait a week or so to send one, you want to allow June to happen before you're asking for content :)
<benonsoftware> Ok :)
<head_victim> somethinginteres: if you copy it then you can edit the new one so you dont actually change the old data
<somethinginteres> head_victim: roger that
<benonsoftware> So what main info should I have for June>
<head_victim> benonsoftware: there's not going to be a lot for June just now, but the meeting information is the start
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<benonsoftware> Who was it chaired by again?
<head_victim> sagaci chaired it :)
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/93/detail/ is all the details
<benonsoftware> I thought sagaci chaired?
<head_victim> sagaci = Joel Pickett :)
<benonsoftware> Silly me :)
<head_victim> You'll get used to everyone'
<head_victim> s nicks after a while
<benonsoftware> It is a bit wired
<somethinginteres> head_victim: Where can I find how many people attended May's meeting? 
<benonsoftware> How many meetings are there a month?
<head_victim> benonsoftware: one per month at this stage
<benonsoftware> Thanks the 3rd or 2nd Sunday?
<sagaci> there would be room for more if people felt the need to hone in on a certain topic
<sagaci> 2nd
<head_victim> somethinginteres: I just realised that there is no details on that I think that was the one postponed 
<head_victim> somethinginteres: we had 5 people turn up and deferred most of the content to the mailing list or the next meeting
<somethinginteres> head_victim: OK I'll note that then
<head_victim> You should probably also note that as a result the meeting time was changed to Sunday nights
<somethinginteres> head_victim: OK 
<head_victim> To show that we did actually do something about the low attendance. We nearly doubled the attendance just changing the night of the week so that's not too bad.
<benonsoftware> What link would I provide for Social Media accounts
<somethinginteres> head_victim: something like this, "The topics for discussion were differed to to the mailing list or the Next meeting. The decision was taken to change the day of the meeting to Sunday. A successful effort in increasing attendance,which has now almost doubled.  "
<sagaci> it's not like we're ever going to get 30 people for a meeting, besides, I think it would be too many for an IRC meeting :/
<head_victim> somethinginteres: sounds good
<somethinginteres> head_victim: ignore spelling fails of course :P 
<head_victim> sagaci: I think we're approaching 30 people semi active in the team, it's just a matter of finding a time that suits as many as possible and sunday night is the best so far
<head_victim> benonsoftware: good question, just the UbuntuAU accounts for twitter and identica?
<benonsoftware> ok
<benonsoftware> Wait what url?
<head_victim> Suggest the hashtag of UbuntuAU for the accounts https://twitter.com/#!/UbuntuAU and http://identi.ca/ubuntuau
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<sagaci> head_victim: do you use tomboy?
<head_victim> sagaci: our loco.u.c page is starting to look good actually - http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au
<head_victim> sagaci: I use text files on the desktop mainly :P
<benonsoftware> Who has access to l.u.c/teams/ubuntu-au
<head_victim> Everyone can see it
<head_victim> Team members can contribute to it and the admins can update the main parts
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au is where it is, if you see the icons near the label "resources" you'll see links to all the other team bits, like forums, website, wiki, mailing list, irc, etc
<benonsoftware> With identi.ca is it a group a just a account
<head_victim> Account, it was decided that would be better so we can send messages from it as well
<benonsoftware> What was the difference?
<head_victim> APparently with the groups you can only join it and send messages to it but with the account you can actually send messages FROM the account.
<somethinginteres> head_victim: work is progressing on the report, just having to multitask\
<head_victim> somethinginteres: no worries
<benonsoftware> Same here.
<benonsoftware> Can you have a check on it for me?
<head_victim> Sure, which page?
<benonsoftware> June
<head_victim> Just waiting for the wiki to load :)
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<head_victim> benonsoftware: under team maintenance I'd also suggest adding sagaci and jaddi27 as starting as team chairpeople as well :)
<head_victim> Their details are on the contactus page as well
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<head_victim> And wherever possible I try to reference people by their wiki names on the wiki. So for somethinginteres I would refer to him as SamLymn and then put after that (somethinginteres) if you wanted to
<benonsoftware> Sorry
<head_victim> No that's ok, that's what this is all about, learning :)
<head_victim> benonsoftware: looks good :)
<benonsoftware> What could I add for LoCo reaproval
<benonsoftware> Thanks.
<head_victim> I'd probably link to the mailing list, probably this post - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2011-June/007258.html and then include a note saying we are now actively working towards it and hope to have the application in at the end of June
<benonsoftware> Thanks.
<benonsoftware> What's somethinginteres page?
<somethinginteres> head_victim: hmm https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2011-May/007194.html there Joel says he created a new en-AU translation team but where is it on Launchpad? The En AU team I found was created in 2006 .:)
<head_victim> somethinginteres: it's a launchpad team not a UBuntu team specifically hang ong
<head_victim> https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-en-au
<head_victim> There it is
<benonsoftware> What is the mock up URL for the re-apporvel?
<head_victim> It's not a mock up, it's the basis of the actual application - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Approval2011
<benonsoftware> Oh, sorry :)
<head_victim> No worries
<head_victim> When we've got that where we need it I will submit a bug report to the loco council requesting they look over our application and decide if we should become official again
<benonsoftware> I hope they accept it, is it the same people as last time ? :)
<benonsoftware> Ideas for translations?
<head_victim> It's the same council
<benonsoftware> ok
<benonsoftware> Should I link to the translation page for en-AU for that item or what?
<head_victim> Probably not, it's information for the team but the team report is more about what outsiders what to know about the team I guess
<benonsoftware> What should I put in then?
<head_victim> I think the June one looks pretty good for now
<head_victim> We don't want 100 lines, it's designed to be short and concise :)
<benonsoftware> Ok thanks
<benonsoftware> What do I do now?
<head_victim> So here's a question for you though, what page should be on the Current page?
<benonsoftware> Do you want me to put June?
<head_victim> Nope, the current one is May because June is still to be completed :)
<benonsoftware> Oh ok. What now?
<head_victim> So that's pretty much it
<benonsoftware> I see April on the current one.
<head_victim> Yep, I'm not sure somethinginteres was abel to finish May just yet though
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> Mind if I ask you how long it took you to get your Ubuntu Membership?
<head_victim> Well I started using Ubuntu in 2006 ish
<head_victim> ANd I only got it this year
<head_victim> BUT I have really only been active in the loco for the last year or so
<head_victim> Before then I was more lurking
<benonsoftware> Ok thanks see you later
<head_victim> Catch you later :)
<head_victim> THanks for you help
<jaddi27> head_victim: I have got the events on Facebook working
<head_victim> jaddi27: nice work :)
<jaddi27> Only problem is that it is using UTC time and not AEST time
<head_victim> Ah
<jaddi27> What timezone would it be best displayed in?
<head_victim> I think the loco.u.c page uses UTC anyway
<head_victim> Because the meetings are online and could be different for everyone
<jaddi27> Yes, it gets the UTC time from l.u.c
<head_victim> So really it should be in UTC so the user can put it in local?
<head_victim> Is there a way of making it say it's in UTC though?
<jaddi27> I am just looking for that now
<somethinginteres> head_victim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports/11/May
<head_victim> somethinginteres: nice work, except my name is JaredNorris not Jarred ;)
<head_victim> For the meeting I would probably like to see a link embeded though so the readers can get to the full detail if they want
<somethinginteres> head_victim: no worries. Re: the meeting link I couldn't find one for May. Probably right under my nose
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/65/detail/
<somethinginteres> head_victim: thanks should be all updated now
<head_victim> Cool, so what month do you think should be on the /Current page?
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I'm guessing December? I kid, I kid. Let me scope that out. :P 
<somethinginteres> head_victim: phew, lucky you pointed that out I totally forgot :) "Current" should reflect May now
<somethinginteres> head_victim: just a thought.. the heading "Current Month's Report" might be changed to "Previous Month's Report" or something? "Current Month's Report" makes it sound like June should go there no matter its completeness given that the current month is June? 
<head_victim> Yeah I wasn't sure on that myself
<head_victim> Maybe it should be "current complete report"
<head_victim> ?
<somethinginteres> head_victim: that does leave the window open for us to be behind a bit if that occurs given it doesn't explicitly state "previous month" or something
<somethinginteres> head_victim: I think that's a good title
<head_victim> Well they do need to be completed by the end of the month so when they start doing the newsletter again it pulls it ot the newsletter that goes out to everyone
<somethinginteres> head_victim: oh yeah for sure but I mean we were slightly behind until today so that does keep the title neutral 
<head_victim> Ah yeah I see what you mean
<head_victim> Feel free to change the title on the TeamReports page and update the /Current page :)
<somethinginteres> head_victim: aiye aiye ca'pn
<somethinginteres> head_victim: the /Current page, how should I change that? 
<head_victim> Click the usual edit button and you just need to change the link to point to may.
<head_victim> Oh wait it's already pointing to may
<somethinginteres> head_victim: ah, yeah that's done already
<head_victim> Well there you go :D
<head_victim> I think we're pretty much done :)
<somethinginteres> head_victim: awesome. Thanks for going through it and sorry for being late. :)
<head_victim> See it's not that hard or time consuming when you get to it :) 
<head_victim> No worries I'm just glad to have others looking after it now because I kept forgetting
<head_victim> And don't stress if you get stuck or can't remember some of it just sing out and I'll be able to help :)
<somethinginteres> head_victim: no worries 
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have this pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/625669/
<kaushal> is there a way to just add line 30 and line 42 to tomcat 1 ?
<head_victim> Text editor?
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> vim ?
<kaushal> head_victim: can i use patch ?
<head_victim> No idea, if you're only changing 2 lines why not just do it manually?
<kaushal> head_victim: but there are 100s of files
<head_victim> Ah, well in that case I have no idea
<somethinginteres> anyone know how to "snap" two windows togeather so they're side by side? 
<sagaci> in two movements?
<somethinginteres> sagaci: Mmm
<sagaci> move each window to the side of the screen
<somethinginteres> sagaci: thanks!
<sagaci> no problemo
<head_victim> somethinginteres: Can you have a quick look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports/ToDoList and see if that makes sense with regards to today's session
<somethinginteres> head_victim: crystal clear
<head_victim> I tried to make it up from today's logs
<head_victim> Just so there is some reference point for the future as well.
<head_victim> I'm hoping to document all the things that happen around the team to make it easier for people to contribute.
<somethinginteres> head_victim: good idea
<head_victim> Makes it harder for me to forget things as well
<somethinginteres> head_victim: absolutely
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-14
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<head_victim> What can I do for you
<head_victim> I'm letting my mind simmer down before replying to the latest post to the forum :D
<gorilla> Hi All, I'm trying to connect to icq using emapthy 2.30.3.. is anyone else having trouble?? if not, what's the server name that you have connected connected to?
<head_victim> ICQ still exists? Cool!
<gorilla> head_victim: don't ask why. I suggested that we implemnet an internal jabber server... that didn't go well :-/
<head_victim> Bug 676060 ?
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 676060 in Empathy "Cannot connect to ICQ (dup-of: 675903)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676060
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 675903 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "pidgin ICQ connection error" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675903
<blahdeblah> gorilla: What would be wrong with an internal jabber server?  I run openfire for mine, and it pretty much rocks.
<head_victim> gorilla: or a long link http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#I_can.27t_connect_to_my_AIM.2BAC8-ICQ_account_anymore
<gorilla> blahdeblah: just management doesn't want me or anyone else to sped time on it.
<blahdeblah> To run up a Debian or Ubuntu VM with openfire would take about 1 hour.
<gorilla> blahdeblah: that's the official reason.. personally I think it's more that management don't want to run another client on their machines.... I looove the politics in this place.
<gorilla> Nope.. looks like I have a different issue.
<blahdeblah> gorilla: That's understandable to a point: the more software you install, the more software you have to upgrade/configure/troubleshoot
<blahdeblah> ICQ is pretty old school, though
<gorilla> blahdeblah: yeah.. but interactions with software is a pain in general.
<head_victim> sagaci: you never said what you wanted before
<sagaci> I don't think I wanted anything
<sagaci> can't remember why I pinged
<head_victim> Fair enough, just thought I'd check :)
<head_victim> You did well the other night at the meeting btw, allowed discussion but kept it on topic
<sagaci> still went over time due to extra topics
<head_victim> Yeah that will happen.
<fabricator4> Evening everyone
<head_victim> Gday fabricator4 
<head_victim> sagaci: one way around it could be to suggest that those topics that hadn't been brought up on the mailing list prior be rescheduled until the next meeting. Except I only thought of that just now.
<sagaci> head_victim, ever thought about screencasting tutes/tips for youtube or similar
<head_victim> Me? I don't think I'm good enough for that but if you were just talking about the idea it does sound useful.
<sagaci> well it's how I learned and got enthused about linux/ubuntu
<head_victim> Ah see I just blundered along with google by my side ;)
<somethinginteres> thank goodness for Google. :)
<sagaci> eww, text
<fabricator4> +10 for Google
<head_victim> I actually bought a book on linux system admin and that's how I'm teaching myself all about it
<head_victim> Taking me too long to find time to dedicate to it though
<head_victim> I could set up my server in an afternoon if I had to but the thing is I'm trying to learn "the correct way" to do things because I want this one to eventually be connected to the net so I want it secure as well.
<fabricator4> Set up a server regardless, then learn by what you did wrong, THEN set it up the right way.
<fabricator4> I don't know about anyone else, but I learn more from my mistakes than by reading a book.
<head_victim> Oh I've set it up before as quick as I could and yeah it worked sort of.
<sagaci> head_victim, which one
<sagaci> i mean, what book
<head_victim> I much rather working through a book, I make sure there are no holes in my knowledge that way.
<head_victim> I recently found small gaps in my knowledge that I didn't even know existed by following proper documentation
<head_victim> http://www.apress.com/9781430219125
<fabricator4> Linux is like that.  The moment you start think you know something...
<head_victim> The thing is I'm not in the IT field so a lot of "assumed" knowledge in my case is missing.
<sagaci> head_victim, not the official ubuntu server book?
<head_victim> I wanted something distro agnostic, just in case.
<sagaci> ubuntu dies :o?
<fabricator4> :-)
<head_victim> Or I find myself on someone else's system that is *insert random distro here* and am not complete lost
<head_victim> I just keep hoping one of these days an online university somewhere in Aus will put up some RHCE and Cisco stuff into a grad dip for me.
<sagaci> i doubt it
<head_victim> Heh the only catch my workplace has in educating people for free is that it has to be university level.
<sagaci> there are unis that do majors in rhel but not the rhce specifically
<head_victim> I can dream :D
<sagaci> i wish canonical revamped their cert so it'd actually mean something
<head_victim> Goddamnit.
<head_victim> I just reinstalled my natty vm and updated to proposed and now trash is called trash again.
<head_victim> Hmm the lines still appear correct in the unity package.
<fabricator4> The joys of distributed development.  I haven't looked at the alpha yet...   any big differences?
<head_victim> Hah I'm an idiot I don't think I set up the locale correct.
<head_victim> To me that's a bit weird though, surely when it suggests your time and date in the installation it should set up the locale as well
<fabricator4> Bug?
<head_victim> I'd have to check to see if it's not already reported, discussed and rejected for some reason I hadn't thought ofyet
<head_victim> I asked the question and was told "just because you live in a location doesn't mean you speak that language, also some locations have multiple languages so it generally uses the keyboard layout more than the location"
<head_victim> Which is fair enough
<fabricator4> Fair enough.  I think.  :-)
<head_victim> Yeah, at least I got a response :D
<fabricator4> I'm about to download the the alpha.  It's about time I had a look at it.
<fabricator4> I just replied to the thread on the forum.  I felt it necessary to say something.  I'm not sticking my hand in a hornet's nest am I?  Probably...
<head_victim> Yeah he's a pretty disruptive sort, he created a lot of tension in the team at the time of the last reapproval
<head_victim> I'm not quite exactly sure how to deal with him but I've contacted the council about his behaviour so he doesn't derail the team's efforts.
<head_victim> ANd I have to be awake in 4 hours so I'm going to head to bed I think.
<fabricator4> sleep, what's that?  :-)
<head_victim> Heh goodnight mate, have a good one if you're still here in 4 hours I'll see you then.
<fabricator4> Goodnight!
<somethinginteres> fabricator4: I've thought about installing the alpha in a VM (never used an alpha before) but I like surprise of using it for the first time on release and VMs to my knowledge use emulated hardware vs my actual hardware so I wouldn't be able to notice hardware regressions. 
<fabricator4> Yes, I normally install the alphas and betas in a separate partition.  This works OK but is not as convenient...
<fabricator4> I've become a big fan of VirtualBox since installing it a few weeks ago.  I think I'll install it the alpha in VB this time around.
<fabricator4> This box is having compatibility issues with new releases: the graphics cards just aren't up to it.  I'm not sure the VB emulation will work, seeing as how the video systems I have are deficient.  It will be interesting to find out.
<fabricator4> The alphas can be quite exciting.  Broken, buggy, but fun.  The problem with running in a VM is that bug reporting wrt actual hardware is not possible.  At some point you have to run it on a real machine to get real world results for testing purposes.
<somethinginteres> fabricator4: yeah
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-15
<head_victim> Yay second dent/tweet. Willing to hear feedback on any content that is posted.
<head_victim> sagaci: have you tested the latest -proposed translations?
<sagaci> head_victim: nope, I haven't got -proposed in my sources
<head_victim> Ah ok I just whacked it on a VM
<head_victim> I couldn't see any major flaws in just using it
<head_victim> I think it's more relevant for non en teams but thought I'd suss it out
<sagaci> head_victim: have you installed those -proposed packs?
<head_victim> Yep, updated the wiki for translation as well hang on I'll get a link
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<head_victim> If you look at the bug for enGB as well 
<head_victim> Basically Firefox isn't set up to be localised to enAU somehow? Despite it all being translated in Launchpad or something? I didn't really understand why it's in launchpad if it's not set up to localise. but then again I got myself very confused with the whole issue earlier tonight
<sagaci> head_victim: wouldn't know, I don't use firefox
<head_victim> I seem to use a different web browser on each computer :/
<head_victim> Well I have to be awake again in 5 hours so I'm off to bed.
<gorilla> night head_victim 
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-16
<head_victim> bradm: yay on wiki updates :D
<bradm> head_victim: :) took a bit to get there
<head_victim> Fingers crossed it's the end of 500 errors :D
<head_victim> I had a quick play on the test the other night
<bradm> saving is faster too, I think
<head_victim> That's where I got 99% of my 500s actually
<head_victim> The only real time I got 500s when browsing was when there were searches on the page
<bradm> yeah, its all the subscriber checks, thats all cached in the new version
<head_victim> Yeah it seemed heaps quicker when browsing the test wiki last night until I went to log in then it bogged
<head_victim> But that's no doubt hardware related not software update related
<bradm> yeah, and no squid caching too
<bradm> we'll see tomorrow :)
<head_victim> Indeed, 9am?
<bradm> yeah, thats the plan
<head_victim> Nice timing.
<head_victim> And apparently it arrives on Mr Bell's birthday, that is nice timing.
<mrshr3d> I think I just made a blunder with the my first ever PGP key I created last night, I'll explain what I've done.
<mrshr3d> Passwords and Encryption Keys window ==> PersonalKeys tab, highlighted my key and clicked on the Export to File button
<mrshr3d> To test, I then deleted it and tried to Import from the Exported file, but it goes into Other keys rather than Personal Keys.
<mrshr3d> Looking at the Export file, it would seem it only exports the Public Key side of things (I think?)
<mrshr3d> So having deleted it would it have also deleted the Private part of my key?
<mrshr3d> Not that it's really a big deal, I only used it to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and can create a new one if necessary.
<mrshr3d> Just feel like a bit of a turnip if I have inadvertently deleted something with first RTFMing more first before doing so.
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-17
<bradm> ubuntu wiki is upgraded, have at! ;)
 * head_victim is trying to log in, getting stuck at the third log in button
<head_victim> bradm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/628258/
<head_victim> That was from the Ubuntu SSO "click to sign in" window
<head_victim> I can PM you the actually address (seems to contain a lot of account info)
<head_victim> Well the wiki is quite snappy, just can't log in, the proxy error is repeatable.
<bradm> curious
<bradm> what browser?
<bradm> head_victim: any better now?
<head_victim> Sorry went back to sleep, bradm was firefox and it's back to read only so I guess you found the issue?
<bradm> head_victim: hopefully, can you have a poke now?
<head_victim> bradm: just trying now before I have to run to work
<head_victim> Success!
<head_victim> A little slow, but works
<gorilla> head_victim: pity you have to go to work after having a win.
<head_victim> gorilla: At least that's one piece of good news for the day
<gorilla> head_victim: heh... that good. have a good shift.
<head_victim> The slowness might just be that normally there are heaps of users already logged in but now they all ahve to log in again so a higher load than usual?
<head_victim> Ok I have to run, bradm if you need more testing just leave it in a PM window or email jarednorris at ubuntu dot com and I'll have a play around 6 am
<head_victim> Cheerio
<Bodman456> Hey guys
<Bodman456> hi
<sagaci> hi
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-18
<benonsoftware> ha all!
#ubuntu-au 2011-06-19
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I am running python fabric script. when i run the script i get user kaushal is not allowed to execute '/bin/bash -l -c apt-get install bc'
<kaushal> when i run it on the remote server, it works fine
<kaushal> Please suggest
<fabricator4> Does it run if you are root?
<kaushal> fabricator4: not sure how do i use root user in the python fabric script
<kaushal> fabricator4: shall i pastebin the fabric script ?
<fabricator4> The user you are running the script with would have to have root privileges.
<fabricator4> It seems that you have a permissions problem
<kaushal> yeah
<fabricator4> If it runs OK if you have root privileges, then you can find out which bit is being blocked: either the running of the script, or the script itself
<fabricator4> You're running it out of CLI, right?
<head_victim> fabricator4: the issue I see with a Mission Statement or Goals is not that if we have them but what they would be. Get some examples there not just discusison on if they should exist ;)
<head_victim> And on that note I'm out for dinner :)
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-13
<sagaci> l2p qld
<head_victim> I had to look that up ;)
<loklaan> footzball
<loklaan> erghh :P
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-16
<head_victim> Apparently there will be a services upgrade soon
<head_victim> If anyone else with access wants to +o in case there's any issues feel free
<elky> 3 or so hours off yet aiui
<head_victim> Ah fair enough, I couldn't add up from the notice that was sent out 
<elky> if you have grouped nicks you haven't used recently, join freenode a second time and /nick to any you want to keep (just so you don't flood channels with nickchanges)
<head_victim> They're cleaning up it seems.
<head_victim> Wonder how many nick scavengers will be there.
<elky> lots
* sagaci changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 08/07/2012 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) - http://is.gd/QgNMLv | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: http://is.gd/SNIoYJ | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
#ubuntu-au 2012-06-17
<head_victim> Anyone have a really good help poster for 12.04 or know a good website with really, really simple help?
<head_victim> I finally got the work lunchroom computer with 12.04 so was hoping to print something to put beside it.
<head_victim> Found a winner I think - http://spreadubuntu.org/files/Selection_051.png
<ikt> hey all
<ikt> has anyone noticed there's been a boatload of updates for 12.04 ?
<md_5> thanks for reminding me ikt 
 * md_5 updates
<head_victim> As in from release date or from 11.10 to 12.04?
<md_5> 189 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<md_5> Need to get 73.1 MB of archives.
<md_5> all of that is libmono-* though
<ikt> ah
<ikt> since release of 12.04
<head_victim> I hadn't noticed more than usual but it could be I guess.
<ikt> hrm
<ikt> just feels like everytime I turn  my laptop or desktop on it has updates
<md_5> use it more
<ikt> every day is not enough :P
<head_victim> ikt: apparently not ;)
<ikt> head_victim, much happen at the last meeting?
<ikt> I've decided to give up attempting to join
<ikt> I always remember 1 hour before, and then 4 hours after
<head_victim> ikt: not a lot, seems to be quietened down lately.
<ikt> feeling that across the board
<head_victim> Lots of good intentions, little actions. I keep meaning to do stuff but keep getting snowed at work or elsewhere.
<ikt> yup :/
<ikt> saying that
<ikt> I'm on day 14 trying to get this backup to go through ._.
<ikt> after I've setup the backup and then created a nightly backup script and then installed jabber I'm free
<ikt> to catchup on all my uni work I'm missing :/
<ikt> 2 weeks in done nothing
<head_victim> Yeah, my life is about to get busier again, starting uni in july myself
<ikt> nice!
<ikt> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp <- I like how linux is now going sideways :/
<head_victim> I see that as doubling within 10 years :) 
<head_victim> More than, nearly 250%
<head_victim> So in another 10 years it should be 12.5% :)
<ikt> woooo
<ikt> hopefully
<ikt> did you see linus giving the finger to nvidia?
<head_victim> I saw the finger, didn't see what it was about
<ikt> he was saying that he works with a lot of hardware companies to make drivers and make the products run good on linux and nvidia is the worst he's had to deal with
<ikt> which is surprising for such a large company
<ikt> with such a heavy linux prescence
<head_victim> I've used nvidia exclusively for the last 3 PC builds purely because they just work.
<head_victim> Back with my old ATI 9600 I couldn't get it to do 3d despite days of buggering around.
<head_victim> And on that note, I'm off for the night, gotta be awake again soonish for work :/
<ikt> all good
<ikt> have a good one :)
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-12
<hot_wheelz> hi  guys
<hot_wheelz> has anyone had any issues with streaming radio since latest shipped kernel?
<jea> I can't say I use radio streaming much
<jea> so I don't think I will be of assistance sorry
<hot_wheelz> jea are you there?
<jea> yep
<jea> just cut out briefly
<hot_wheelz> me too
<hot_wheelz> would mind giving streaming a shot please....I am sure it's kernel coz it's fine on a win box i have  in my house
<hot_wheelz> interesting
<hot_wheelz> i found ext stream works but  not internel
<jea> so this needs to be latest version of kernal for which version?
<hot_wheelz> yet int stream works in win box
<hot_wheelz> 3.8.0-23
<jea> oh, is this 13.04? I just realised i don't have it installed
<jea> I can get it set up though
<hot_wheelz> working again so strange 
<hot_wheelz> wasn't working for a few  days
<jea> unusual
<hot_wheelz> isp said everything looked good on there end when i reported 
<hot_wheelz> thats why i thought something  maybe changed in the kernel
<hot_wheelz> happy again now
<jea> good to hear
<jea> even better when it just fixes itself :)
<hot_wheelz> thanks anyway mate
<jea> no worries
<hot_wheelz> have  good night
<jea> you too
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-13
<PJ__> Hello
<PJ__> anyone home?
<jea> yep
<PJ__> dose ABC iview work for you?
<PJ__> http://www.abc.net.au/iview/
<jea> um, i will start up my vm and check
<jea> it might need flash, which is only available in chrome
<PJ__> I can't seem to stream anything in firefox on my ubuntu
<PJ__> it works on my windows pc
<PJ__> I'll get chrome while I'm here
<jea> I suspect flash will be the issue
<jea> but i will check
<PJ__> must be a new update I got lastnight
<jea> Yep, Flash is required
<jea> so I think your only option will be to use Chrome, as it is now the only browser with Flash support
<jea> Adobe discontinued linux flash last year
<jea> apart from Chrome, where Google is packaging it
<PJ__> really? 
<PJ__> I did not know what
<PJ__> *that
<jea> yeah
<PJ__> thank you very much
<jea> no worries
#ubuntu-au 2013-06-14
<jared> Interesting - http://www.qut.edu.au/about/news/news?news-id=59355
<jared> I might drop him an email.
<jea> jared: Microsoft has been promoting that on Twitter. I suspect there might not be too much Ubuntu stuff done
<jared> jea: I only just saw it on a different channel. They seem to be looking at evangelism a little so I might offer some assistance/schwag for events.
<jea>  may as well
<jea> I will do up the conference pack request on the weekend also
<jared> Awesome
<jea> have a bit of time between exams to get it done
<jared> My exam week is next week so  my weekend is pretty full on, hope yours are going well
<jea> going alright so far. one tomorrow and another on friday left
<jared> This is my last teaching period of 2 at a time, I"ll drop down to 1 at a time after this so will be a little less hectic and hopefully boost my gpa. I can't wait.
<jea> should be good
#ubuntu-au 2015-06-11
<digdeep> For a couple of days, my ubuntu 15.04 clock is out of sync, even it is configured to sync with the internet
#ubuntu-au 2019-06-11
<Sveta> Hi josh-ubuntu18
